# New Forum! Who Has Stock?



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

There is a new forum opened call "Who has Stock"?

Post here if you are looking for stock of a specific product. Any reseller or forum member may post here. No holds barred here resellers. So you can ask for prices and anything here. 

With the massive growth of the industry and the stock outages left right and centre this should be your first stop in finding the stock you are after!

If I was a vendor I would keep and eye on this forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Thank you, Sir. The new forum is part of the reseller section. Here is a link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/who-has-stock.68/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

thanks guys this helps vendors like me who is struggling with the website.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thanks guys this helps vendors like me who is struggling with the website.



Bigtime... I did go to your web site and FB page but I can't find the products and info I need. Now you need to cruise those threads and post prices and availability of stock if you have stock!


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

will do rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Hahahahahahahahaha

@Rob Fisher I think you and I are partly responsible for the recent depleted stocks within the market place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

rob is like a freaking kid in a candy store lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Every time I see my mates I have a new mod or atomiser

Any claim that I was saving money by vaping and not purchasing cigarettes is just a huge joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/14)

Same dev. But boy is it fun 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

Thanks for this forum rob  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for this forum rob



Only a pleasure Stroods... please keep and eye on the threads and let us know when stock arrives so we can buy more stuff! We don't have enough stuff and we want more stuff! Especially Nautilus's and VV Batteries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Nice initiative Rob !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

